# SS Gothic 1968



## maritimeradio (Nov 11, 2016)

In preparation for the 50th anniversary (August) of the fire aboard SS Gothic in the S Pacific, I would like to hear from any crew who were aboard for that trip.

http://maritimeradio.org/in-distress/gothic-fire/

Thank you,

Neil Sanderson, Editor, maritimeradio.org


----------



## tony mullen (May 30, 2009)

hi Neil, I was a greaser on that trip , I was the one that Told Captain Agnew that we must turn the ship away from the wind to get the fire under control. I saw the life boats full and the Captain talking of abandoning ship. that was at the top of the gangway when the Bosun and Captain were talking of abandoning, I said it was suicide the only thing is to put the stern into the wind. Billy Cooper and I worked the hoses on no 3 hatch at the time when we thought everyone had gone . Billy is still enjoying life and remembers it well.
I remember the radio with a 25 mile radius we we had turns on winding it along side the no 1 lifeboat where that radio was kept . you must have been the radio officer , it probably was the only time we spoke. read your story of the Engineers experience, we were on the hoses along story , like being told to get a rum in chiefs stewards cabin where I saw a guy with a blanket over his head , the stowaway, tricky mickey a scouse trying to get back to the uk. long story that experience. all the best. Tony Mullen


----------



## Brian Brown (Nov 18, 2007)

maritimeradio said:


> In preparation for the 50th anniversary (August) of the fire aboard SS Gothic in the S Pacific, I would like to hear from any crew who were aboard for that trip.
> 
> http://maritimeradio.org/in-distress/gothic-fire/
> 
> ...


Hi Neil
My own link with the Gothic was when I sailed on her as an Engineer in 1961/62
I sailed with both Brian Agnew and John McKinnon at different times and knew them quite well obviously John McKinnon more so.
My question is: with the terrible.loss of life was there ever an in depth enquiry at any time ad if so is it available today.

Regards

Brian


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

#2 . ... The radio officer was Roger Cliffe ... there's a photo of him in Neil's article.

John T


----------



## maritimeradio (Nov 11, 2016)

Hi Brian: There was a "preliminary enquiry" and you can read most of it at http://maritimeradio.org/in-distress/gothic-fire/preliminary-report/ It does not include all of the affidavits, but has the most significant ones, including the Master's.


----------



## john j c (Oct 13, 2018)

*gothic fire 1968*

Hi my name is John CurranI was on the Gothic when it went afire in 1968 I was a Steward looking after Mr Halliwell and the 2 children the 2nd Electrician 5th Engineer. My best mate Tony Gear was was looking after Mrs Halliwell. I remember that fateful night , I remember is well. Would love to hear from anyone else who was there.


----------



## maritimeradio (Nov 11, 2016)

Hi John: Nice to hear from you.

I am in touch with two crew of SS Gothic from that trip: 4th Engineer Tony Clark and Intermediate Engineer Willie McGurk. If you want to email me your contact info I am happy to pass it along to them.

Email: [email protected]

Neil Sanderson, publisher, maritimeradio.org


----------



## Gary mulcahy (Feb 10, 2019)

My uncle was was 5th engineer Peter Mulcahy or Danny as he was better known , on the Ss Gothic. He was the younger brother of the family and I remember my dad had a local newspaper cutting about his death but not much information otherwise. I would be very grateful for more information. Thanks


----------



## JeanMcK (Sep 30, 2019)

My Dad, is John McKinnon, who was the Chief Engineer on that trip. Not one he cares to talk about. However some thing he does let slip. quite traumatic for all involved.


----------

